# My newest buck! LOL



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well folks I've done it AGAIN!!! LOL I guess I couldn't be a short a buck... sold Ryder so I just HAD to get another buck (like I don't have enough!) :ROFL: 

Introducing: Sure Shot Tim... aka... "Timmy" He is white and black with blue eyes... he is also polled. I used to own his daddy "Shooter" he was an impressive buck and I'm hoping Tim takes after him!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

He's GEORGEOUS! I love the blue eyes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....very nice... :thumb:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh he is pretty! It looks like he might have black on his other ear? He is a sharp looking boy!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

ChestnutGrove said:


> Oh he is pretty! It looks like he might have black on his other ear? He is a sharp looking boy!


yep... his other ear is black.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow! Congrats. He is adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a flashy boy!! Very handsome! Congrats!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, wow what a nice lil guy. You got my vote. hehe


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW!! He is one handsome looking boy! I love his markings! Congrats!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I likes em..hes gonna be all that.. and a bag of oats lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! He sure is a nice looking guy.


----------

